# 2014 brute force eps conversion



## BillF709 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi folks, a guy has a 2014 brute with eps he's parting out.
What do I need off it to convert my non eps 2014 brute to eps?
A detailed response is appreciated so I can go and pull exactly what I need.
Thx


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Get The unit and all the wiring associated with it. I would get all the hardware too. Bolts, brackets, tie rods, etc... anything that comes off with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Right..the unit and all the hardwear, the controller, the complete harness, the pod and you will also need the stator and rectifier/regulator as they are larger for the PS system.. Also keep in mind the mounting system is different..ie they don't use that lower bearing on the front diff for support on the EPS units so some bracket fabrication will be necessary...so cut out that section of the frame so you can weld it into yours. Good luck...I sure wouldn't do it. I put the SATV 380w system on my 06 and loved it. Not cheap...but none of what you are about to do.


----------

